# Leadville 100 on a tandem



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

I know there are quite a few who have done Leadville on a tandem. Can you share your experience? Bike setup, training, race day experience, results?

Feel free to send me a private message if you wish to provide more detail that this forum may or may not be interested in.

Thanks!


----------



## chainringrrl (Aug 3, 2007)

Man, I'm looking for a captain to tandem Leadville with next year! I can't find anyone willing to go with me.


----------



## story mt biker (Jan 29, 2008)

I cant imagine trying to carry a tandem up road 124 during next years leadville training.


----------



## chainringrrl (Aug 3, 2007)

ha ha!! It'd be fine... just secure it to both rider's hydration packs and walk side by side. j/k

Story mt biker and I had a crazy hike a bike thrown into Leadville training this summer when a freshly grated forest service road turned into chunky peanut butter during a rain storm. I learned how to secure my bike to my hydration pack a little more efficiently that day.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

ds2199 said:


> I know there are quite a few who have done Leadville on a tandem. Can you share your experience? Bike setup, training, race day experience, results?
> 
> Feel free to send me a private message if you wish to provide more detail that this forum may or may not be interested in.
> 
> Thanks!


I don't think it's possible to provide more detail than this forum may or may not be interested in. We're bike geeks, after all. 
I'm curious for the teams that have done Leadville - did you use a suspension fork?


----------



## DaleTR (Apr 6, 2007)

*Ouch*

Is All I can think....

While We've NOT ridden Leadville (Single or Tandem..), I can't imagine pushing the big bike up Poweline & to the turn-around. I have no illusions that we could even vaguely ride the big bike up something Lance Armstrong and Dave Wiens got off & pushed up.

I AM sure there are at least a few mutant, pain & suffering loving teams out there somewhere. They are my heroes. :eekster:

chainringrrl, if you weigh about 70 lbs, and can put out about 500 Watts for the whole ride, I'd think about driving


----------



## chainringrrl (Aug 3, 2007)

How about we double my weight, half my watts, and I drive?


----------



## THenne (Dec 6, 2005)

You haven't asked me! I didn't carry my bike after all. My feelings are hurt! I must be too old.


----------



## chainringrrl (Aug 3, 2007)

I was gonna soften ya up with some trail work on the Womble this weekend before I asked


----------



## story mt biker (Jan 29, 2008)

No such luck on the Womble it's Suck Mountain for you!!!!


----------



## THenne (Dec 6, 2005)

I guess you will need to bring beer!


----------



## bbudell (Jun 10, 2005)

*Good blog posting about racing it on a tandem*

I have been doing a little reading about the race and am trying to convince someone to do it with me. I found this blog posting to have a lot of good info about racing it on a tandem: http://pinkbikerchicks.blogspot.com/2008/08/leadville-2008.html


----------

